# Plants that are not effected by cichlids



## Mr Dinks (Sep 23, 2008)

It would be nice to have just a few plants in my cichlid tank that are safe from being eaten or dug up.

I hear Java fern...Any others?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

what cichlids? 
The majority of cichlid species won't touch plants, but the minority that do are usually brutal on anything green...


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Excerpt taken from Plants 101 - Plants and African Cichlids by Marc Elieson in the Library section:



> Generally speaking, however, thick leafed Anubias species and Java Fern will work with practically any set up.


Hope that helps,
D


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Jave fern and _Anubias sp._ and to some degree also Java moss have the great advantage that you can firmly attach them to wood and rocks, so they won't get uprooted even if the cichlids dig through the whole substrate. I find this really helps with cichlids like Frontosa that don't actually eat plants, but dig vigorously and tug on plants just for the fun of it. Those three plants do great in my 240G Frontosa tank, but the Fronts have eradicated my _Valisneria sp., Echinodorus sp._ and all but a small remnant of my _Cryptocoryne sp._

With cichlids that eat plants, like Tropheus, it helps to get them used to plants when they are still fry, and keep them well fed. In my 125G Tropheus tank I have a jungle of Valisneria sp., a vigorously growing - and flowering :dancing: - _Anubias sp_, Java fern, a big red leafed _Echinodorus sp_, and some _Cryptocoryne sp_. I recently introduced a _Hydrocotyle leucocephala_, and so far so good, but it would be a miracle if they don't eventually eat that one! They keep the narrow leaf Java fern pretty short leafed, and eat every single piece of duck weed they can get hold of, which I am especially grateful for :thumb:

One thing to keep in mind with Jave fern is that in addition to the standard form there are also the attractive Windelov and narrow leaf varieties, that are just as hardy, but look like completely different plants!

Frank









_125G planted Tropheus setup._


----------



## calibra (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi

These plants work well for me... I dont know their true name


----------

